# Synchro iPad - iTunes, deux petits phénomènes bizarres



## BlueVelvet (30 Décembre 2013)

Salut les experts,

Je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un iPad mini retina. Oui, heureux, car n'ai eu aucun des problèmes d'écran signalés dans ces forums 

Je constate par contre deux choses (iOS 7 à jour), dans la synchro avec iTunes sur un MBP:

° Je synchronise toujours musique et films de manière manuelle. Sur l'iPad, éléments du cloud pas affichés; dans iTunes, case «gérer manuellement...» cochée.
Pourtant, sur iTunes (pas sur l'iPad donc), dans «films» et «musiques» via le menu général, onglet «sur cet iPad», il m'affiche toujours les films achetés sur iTunes en grisé, avec un rond en pointillé à gauche. Pas moyen de supprimer ces lignes d'affichage. Si je mets réellement les vidéos en question sur l'iPad, elles apparaissent deux fois, en noir (bien installées physiquement) et en grisé, du cloud.
Il m'indique aussi en grisé les musiques achetées sur iTunes depuis la première synchro de ce nouvel iPad, genre Timberlake en cadeau des 12 jours...?
Un moyen de ne plus afficher ces éléments du nuage? Je cherche mais ne trouve pas...

° Il me semble que, par rapport à mon précédent iPad, la synchro avec iTunes est beaucoup plus lente, il reste des minutes sur «choix des apps à synchroniser»... D'autres constatent-ils cela? Un truc d'iOS 7?

Voilà, rien de grave mais des petites questions. J'espère être clair.

Et surtout, par avance, bonne année à tous les précieux forumeurs de MacGé  et à l'équipe, il va de soi  !


----------



## lmoukouken (6 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Je suis confronté u même problème !


----------

